# The answer before the question



## Cuberty (Nov 6, 2011)

This is a game where you answer something before you pose a question

e.g.

Cuber: Cucumber

Cuber2: What has seeds?

Iraq

Cuber3: What is a country?

Trollface


I will start: Jamacia.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2011)

What is an incorrect spelling of Jamaica?

Orange Juice.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 6, 2011)

What do you get when you squeeze oranges?

AC Milan.


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 6, 2011)

What is a popular soccer/football located in Italy?

Toronto.


----------



## JyH (Nov 6, 2011)

How do you spell "Toronto"?

sup


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 6, 2011)

JyH said:


> How do you spell "Toronto"?
> 
> sup


 common word used instead of hello?
poop


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2011)

What is an example of a palindrome?

Pikachu


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 6, 2011)

What does Pikachu say?

Tree


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 6, 2011)

What is by far the most common pokemon ?
Hockey


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 6, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> What does Pikachu say?
> 
> Tree


 
where does wood come from?

Pi


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2011)

What is the common mathematical term for the constant 3.14159265358979......?

Vegetarians.

Also, @ Sarah : I'm looking at your website for the first time. So far I've only looked at OLL and I love it. I'm definitely learning some of these. :tu


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 6, 2011)

What is a type of diet?

Brony


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 6, 2011)

What is a dumb answer to an unasked question?

beast mode


----------



## Julian (Nov 6, 2011)

What was engaged during the 5x5 final at Worlds?

noise-cancelling headphones


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 6, 2011)

What is that thing that goes on your ears when you don't want to hear random people talking about random crap?

derp


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 6, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> What is that thing that goes on your ears when you don't want to hear random people talking about random crap?
> 
> derp


 
what is usually said with herp


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 6, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> derp


Describe these geese: http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...5140846379_502881378_8127225_1516503160_n.jpg

pshew pshew


----------



## Sinani206 (Nov 6, 2011)

What sound does a lazor make?

asdf


----------



## Julian (Nov 6, 2011)

What is a lazy title?
this thread


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 6, 2011)

What was started by a Canadian?

kian barry


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 6, 2011)

Who is a person I don't know?
a halogen


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 6, 2011)

Something that i haven't learned about?

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 6, 2011)

Define awesome.

muffins


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Nov 6, 2011)

Name a baked food that never gets old.
Yes.


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 6, 2011)

is the world record 3x3 single held by Feliks Zemdegs?

pumpkin pi!!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2011)

What does buelercuber's mother call him?

rhenoplos


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 6, 2011)

What word is created when the 19th letter of the english alphabet is written after the word "rhenoplo"?

jarses chinarses


----------



## JyH (Nov 6, 2011)

What's a way to hide "arse" in two words?

Bob Burton


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2011)

Who owns the website www.cubewhiz.com?

Ramen Noodles.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 6, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Who owns the website www.cubewhiz.com?
> 
> Ramen Noodles.


 
What is the majority of a poor student's diet?

Trolls.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 6, 2011)

What is something that likes to hate?

osmosis


----------



## JyH (Nov 6, 2011)

Who is blue?

spoop


----------



## Julian (Nov 6, 2011)

Who is the sp to Rob's effz?

5-move triple x-cross


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2011)

What's an easy way to set a new lucky PB?

Grandfather clock.


----------



## ianography (Nov 6, 2011)

What is really loud?

Wumbo


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 6, 2011)

Old timer?

Snot


----------



## hcfong (Nov 6, 2011)

What can you find in your local antiques shop?

It's never lupus


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 6, 2011)

hcfong said:


> What can you find in your local antiques shop?
> 
> It's never lupus


 
Is it lupus?

I will do science to it.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 6, 2011)

What will you do to "it"?

sdrawkcab


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 6, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> What will you do to "it"?
> 
> sdrawkcab


 
What did I just type into google only to find out that it's the word backwards backwards?

William Wang


----------



## JyH (Nov 6, 2011)

What is Bill's real name?

Mila Kotch


----------



## Julian (Nov 6, 2011)

Who is Mike Kunis?
solidus


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 6, 2011)

What is the latin word for "solid"? Check the first sentence

alot


----------



## Hershey (Nov 6, 2011)

What is a common misspelling of "a lot"?

Big Green


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 6, 2011)

Who is a sub-10 Roux solver?

A pile


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 6, 2011)

What is a pyramidesque group of matter.

Zhanchi


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 6, 2011)

What is better than hot girls?

girls


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 6, 2011)

What is the opposite gender of a male?

Popcorn


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 6, 2011)

What do you eat at movies?

sweet apple massacre


----------



## hcfong (Nov 6, 2011)

What is the darkes My Little Pony fan fiction?

Howzat!


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 6, 2011)

What's a cool way to day, "How Is That!?"

kitty


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 6, 2011)

something in collinbxyz's propic?

Past Sins


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 6, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> something in collinbxyz's propic?
> 
> Past Sins


 Type past sins for me?


Fish smell


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 6, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> Type past sins for me?
> 
> 
> Fish smell


 
What smell do fish make?

Kurt Cobain


----------



## aaronb (Nov 6, 2011)

Who was an amazing singer, but not quite as good a singer as Eddie Vedder?

Patrick Star.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 6, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Who was an amazing singer, but not quite as good a singer as Eddie Vedder?
> 
> Patrick Star.


 
Spongebob's beasty friend?

Rain


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 6, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> Spongebob's beasty friend?
> 
> Rain


 
What sound makes anything classier?

Midnight.


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 6, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> What sound makes anything classier?
> 
> Midnight.


 
What ends one day and starts another?

School

On a side note, this thread is actually doing well.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 6, 2011)

What is the bane of my life?

Death


----------



## Julian (Nov 6, 2011)

What is the end of my life?
Life


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 6, 2011)

Cuberty said:


> School


What is a large dense group of fish called?

edit:


Julian said:


> Life


Name a 4-letter word that has it's letters in reverse alphabetical order.


Purple


----------



## Julian (Nov 6, 2011)

What is a distinct feature of Sela's cubes?

skwun


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 7, 2011)

Julian said:


> What is a distinct feature of Sela's cubes?
> 
> skwun


 
What WCA puzzle has the most annoying parity?

Cake


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 7, 2011)

What do you eat at birthday parties?

Penguin.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 7, 2011)

What is a bird that swims?

Cupcakes


----------



## JasonK (Nov 7, 2011)

What's inferior to regular cakes?

6.02 × 10^23


----------



## cubernya (Nov 7, 2011)

What is a stupid number?

aroobiks cube


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 7, 2011)

What is 602000000000000000000000 in scientific notation? (Please excuse my stupidity if this is incorrect.)

Old-school, 50-pound boombox.

EDIT : Damn you. 

What is the noob's way of saying Rubik's Cube?

Old-school, 50-pound boombox.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 7, 2011)

What are the first words to the song stereo hearts?


School


----------



## JasonK (Nov 7, 2011)

What did I just finish? 

Humphry Davy


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 7, 2011)

Who's a famous chemist and inventor?


teraminx


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 7, 2011)

Who is this random guy that I had to google and find out that this Davy guy is just a famous chemistry person?
_EDIT: ninja'd....

I'll just do what the person that ninja'd me did then...._

What's the equivalent of a 12 sided 7x7? 


triangle cube


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 7, 2011)

What didn't make sense in my mind?

0


----------



## RaresB (Nov 7, 2011)

The answer to 165367*6883367*35678995*0

MW3


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 7, 2011)

What brung down teenage pregnancies?

PestVic


----------



## irontwig (Nov 7, 2011)

Who's some guy that makes youtube videos?

prå


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 7, 2011)

What are 3 letters: one of which has a circle above it?

Pumpkin pie.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 7, 2011)

What does Jason Biggs get jiggy with in American Pie XII The Halloween Special?

Chuck Norris.


----------



## Chrisalead (Nov 7, 2011)

Who has counted to infinite, twice ?

JCVD.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 7, 2011)

What is a French comedic drama starring Jean-Claude Van Damme and Valérie Bodson?

Brussel sprouts!


----------



## JasonK (Nov 7, 2011)

What's the best vegetable?

7BLD


----------



## aaronb (Nov 7, 2011)

Can you create a mathematical expression with brussel sprouts in it?

Freddie Mercury

Edit: Why do I love Mike Hughey?

Freddie Mercury


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 7, 2011)

Who is a guy with a mustache?

Power adapter.

On a side note, I just solved a 6x6 for the first time! And I don't even have a 5x5 (till tomorrow )


----------



## JasonK (Nov 7, 2011)

What's one of the most annoying things about travelling in other countries?

Burkina Faso


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 7, 2011)

What is a landlocked country in Africa?

DOUBLE JEAPORDY.


----------



## hcfong (Nov 7, 2011)

What is the term for being tried for a crime for the second time after acquittal?

22.95


----------



## JasonK (Nov 7, 2011)

MINH THAI?

6.28318531


----------



## Chrisalead (Nov 7, 2011)

what is the double of 3.141592655 (PI rounded to 9 decimals) ?

42.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 7, 2011)

What is the answer to the universe?

Lard


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 7, 2011)

What is a large bird?

Plastic


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 7, 2011)

What material are rubik's cubes made of?


Hockey


----------



## y235 (Nov 7, 2011)

what game i have never played?

fart


----------



## Dacuba (Nov 7, 2011)

What did I first read as "fat"?

69


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 7, 2011)

In the summer of which year did Bryan Adams play his first guitar till his fingers beld?

Human Thistlethwaite


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 7, 2011)

What is the human way of solving the cube with the method invented for computers by Morwen Thistlethwaite?

Roux


----------



## hcfong (Nov 7, 2011)

What is Gilles' surname?

premarital interdigitation


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 7, 2011)

What 2 words am I not thinking of right now?

\( y = \frac{d}{dx}(\frac{1}{\int\frac{1}{e^{\sum_{n = 0}^{\infty}\frac{x^x}{n!}}}}) \)


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 7, 2011)

What is a random formula?

James Bond.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 7, 2011)

Name a man. Any man.

ln x


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 7, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Name a man. Any man.
> 
> ln x


 
What function is commonly confused with algorithms by non-cubers?

Waffle.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 7, 2011)

WHat likes cubes.

The 100th post


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 7, 2011)

Why does this sound familiar?:
What function is commonly confused with algorithms by non-cubers?
Waffle.

No. Never will I do it, even if I will be put into eternal pain for that bad decision.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 7, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Why does this sound familiar?:
> What function is commonly confused with algorithms by non-cubers?
> Waffle.
> 
> No. Never will I do it, even if I will be put into eternal pain for that bad decision.


 Just sayin...



Esrever


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 7, 2011)

What's a word that doesn't make sense?

V-cubes


----------



## ianography (Nov 7, 2011)

Whose patent do a lot of companies copy?

The stars at night are dumb and dim


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 8, 2011)

What are the affects of polution?
The Earth is getting closer to the SUN!!!


----------



## cubernya (Nov 8, 2011)

What statement is false? (The sun is growing, the earth is staying in the same place)

Speedcubin'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 8, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Speedcubin'


 
What is a terrible speedcubing meme?

ZZ


----------



## JyH (Nov 8, 2011)

How do Australians pronounce "ZZ"?

CFOP


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 8, 2011)

What is a popular speedcubing method that people use or use a variation of?

Playstation 3


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 8, 2011)

What is inferior to XBOX 360?

Xbox 360


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 8, 2011)

What is lame?

Cherries.


----------



## benskoning (Nov 8, 2011)

Food?

Dayan


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 8, 2011)

What's the best brand for 3x3?

football


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 8, 2011)

What is the non-American word for "soccer"?

mw3


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 8, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> What is the non-American word for "soccer"?



Forgot the answer.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 8, 2011)

Cuberty said:


> Forgot the answer.


 
Sorry, edited


----------



## Muesli (Nov 8, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> What is the non-American word for "soccer"?
> 
> mw3


 
Is a game I won't be getting in lieu of SKY-FRICKING-RIM F*** YESSSSSSSSSSSS

Blorange


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 8, 2011)

what is a nasty hair color?

boxing


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 8, 2011)

What is a dangerous sport?

alicorn


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 8, 2011)

what do you call the horn of a unicorn?

me


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Nov 8, 2011)

What word is we with an m at the beginning?

Words


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 8, 2011)

W__RDS with friends.

Yellowstone.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 8, 2011)

which yellowstone you mean?

xbox 360 s


----------



## ianography (Nov 8, 2011)

What is something I don't play?

Your genius is showing


----------



## (X) (Nov 8, 2011)

What can never be said to your mother?

Norway


----------



## samkli (Nov 8, 2011)

Where do people speak wierd?

Apple


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 8, 2011)

What fruit fell next to Sir Isaac Newton when he realized how gravity worked?

Burrito.


----------



## hcfong (Nov 8, 2011)

What is a popular Mexican snack?

Mohammad Forootani


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 8, 2011)

Who has a name with 17 letters in it?

Google


----------



## nathan3089 (Nov 8, 2011)

What is a popular search engine?

Speed stacks


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 8, 2011)

Define boring.

\( \int e^x \)


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 8, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Define boring.
> 
> \( \int e^x \)


 
What is e^x+c equal to?

Ghee

Edit: you forgot the dx.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 9, 2011)

a 4 letter word?

CHINCHILLA


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 9, 2011)

what's a rodent that lives in the andes? 

RAWR


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 9, 2011)

other spelling of ROAR?

taekwondo


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 9, 2011)

Practicing which martial art ruined my knee?

karate


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 9, 2011)

Which martial art have I taken up ~ 18 years after quiting taekwondo?

Sandwich


----------



## JasonK (Nov 9, 2011)

What's possibly the coolest 4x4 method?

China


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 9, 2011)

What Country Has a House?

Bacon


----------



## LuckyShadows (Nov 9, 2011)

What food does Andrew Kang love?

Light


----------



## benskoning (Nov 9, 2011)

What is bright?

CCA


----------



## AndersB (Nov 9, 2011)

What is three letters?

Lookahead


----------



## benskoning (Nov 9, 2011)

What do you you do in the cross step?

snow


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 9, 2011)

What is white and cold and you can make snowmen out of?

Shoes


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 9, 2011)

What did ireland get too much of last winter? 


B4 for 4x4


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 9, 2011)

What is something i don't know?

chocolate rain


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 9, 2011)

what is something very yummy but very messy?

mad hatter


----------



## JasonK (Nov 10, 2011)

Why is a raven like a writing desk?

1


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 10, 2011)

324,653,534/324,653,534?

hadouken


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 10, 2011)

What is a really stupid band that I've never heard of, with a really asia-sounding name?

Collin Burns
(me)


----------



## Hershey (Nov 10, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> What is a really stupid band that I've never heard of, with a really asia-sounding name?
> 
> Collin Burns
> (me)


 
This cuber that has the potential to be sub 8 before he is 15 years old.

Hersh Shrivastava.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 10, 2011)

Hershey said:


> This cuber that has the potential to be sub 8 before he is 15 years old.
> 
> Hersh Shrivastava.


 
What is Hershey's real name?


cubing fail


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 10, 2011)

What happens to me too much?

kewb

EDIT: 


Hershey said:


> This cuber that has the potential to be sub 8 before he is 15 years old.



I have a little less than three years to get from sub-15 to sub-8


----------



## gbcuber (Nov 10, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> What happens to me too much?
> 
> kewb
> 
> ...


 
skewb without the s

rawr


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 10, 2011)

What is an odd, yet common way of spelling "roar" over the internet? 

Magical rainbow unicorns from outer space invading Earth to harvest our supply of bananas.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

What happened in Phlippieskezer's dream last night?

Thom Barlow.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 10, 2011)

What is Kirjava's real name?

Triplex


----------



## cubernya (Nov 10, 2011)

What is a puzzle I actually gave up on? (I was being lazy)

Steve Jobs


----------



## Hershey (Nov 10, 2011)

One hella amazing visionary and businessman.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TlgWMwhuHw


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 10, 2011)

What is another (non-standard) way to do a U-Perm?

math homework


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 10, 2011)

What's the most boring (but easy) kind of homework?

Green Day


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 10, 2011)

Whats a really old band that I havent listened to for years?

Btw math is the hardest for me... But i guess being two years ahead makes it that way.

Chuck norris


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Nov 10, 2011)

Who grew a beard at the age of eighteen. seconds?


SanDisk


----------



## escortkeel (Nov 10, 2011)

Name a company which makes dodgy SD cards.

Positronic Operating Core


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 10, 2011)

What does POC stand for?

Snoo chine jarses larses jarses larses chine jarses poo mexican people anarhubbi'x cube "unbreak the 1/sides" e^x 2.71828183.e?


----------



## MostEd (Nov 10, 2011)

What i an example of BS?

DaYan 6 GuChi


----------



## y235 (Nov 10, 2011)

What is a cube with a funny name?

israel


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 10, 2011)

What is a country that i am currently learning about?

Growing Pains(the mlp fanfiction)


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 10, 2011)

What is the most amazing My Little Ponies fanfiction ever!?
never heard of it...
omgmystickersreallyreallyyreallyyysuckatmandineedtogetsomemoreatcubesmith!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 10, 2011)

What do most people say when their stickers begin to chip?

Kangaroo


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 10, 2011)

What is the unofficial animal representing Australia according to me?

google+


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 10, 2011)

looks like a facebook but it is not a facebook

Pizza Hut


----------



## jrb (Nov 10, 2011)

What is a place where you get pizza?

Sugar glider


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 10, 2011)

What is a chinchillas favorite playbuddy?

Carnation.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 11, 2011)

a type of pink?

Because I don't have anything to do.


----------



## ianography (Nov 11, 2011)

Why am I bored?

Green Day (I want to see more reactions to this awesome band )


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 11, 2011)

ianography said:


> Why am I bored?
> 
> Green Day (I want to see more reactions to this awesome band )


 
Which band has made nothing but crap for the last 10 years?







Topher Olson


----------



## solved (Nov 11, 2011)

Whose name sounds like "Gopher?"

Spaghetti factory


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 11, 2011)

Where do I want to work?


Green Day


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 11, 2011)

"knock knock"
"who's there?"
"_____ ___"
"Green Day who?"
"trololol... Do u get it"
"......." 

Power puff girls


----------



## Axiys (Nov 11, 2011)

Whats your favorite TV show?

Your mom.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 11, 2011)

Axiys said:


> Whats your favorite TV show?
> 
> Your mom.


 
What was I doing last night?

Bacon.

EDIT: I meant for "your" to refer back to the previous person. This could be taken... the wrong way.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 11, 2011)

^ What is delicious?

Hard-boiled eggs.


----------



## Axiys (Nov 11, 2011)

What does your face look like?

asdf


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 11, 2011)

what is my pet yeti's name? >.<

Mike Bison


----------



## ianography (Nov 11, 2011)

Who is a guy I do not know?

Green Day


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 11, 2011)

the most common answer in this thread?

that's why I jumped out the window


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 11, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> "knock knock"
> "who's there?"
> "_____ ___"
> "Green Day who?"
> ...




I don't get it at all...


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 11, 2011)

Whats a phase that non cubers say when they see you cube?

Aibohphobia


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 11, 2011)

A word I don't know?

Idk


----------



## DaveyCow (Nov 11, 2011)

What is the abbreviation of Idkladaqx?

Consistent Outpour of Outrage.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 11, 2011)

Why did the police use rubber bullets? 

Cheesy bread.


----------



## Czery (Nov 11, 2011)

What do you call a bad pun involving bread?

A llama in London.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 11, 2011)

What do get when you cross a four-legged animal with two l's in the front and King George?

Sensei.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 11, 2011)

What is a Japanese word that means "master" or "teacher"?

Masato Onobe.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 11, 2011)

Who is a guy who i just watched have a 8.84 avg with an Alpha-V?

Rainbow Factory


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 11, 2011)

Where are things made 20% cooler?

Fluttershy


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 11, 2011)

Who is an awesome pony?

gundam building


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 12, 2011)

What is a place wherepeople build weapons to destroy beaver-built structures?

1337


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 12, 2011)

What number is MCCCXXXVII?

Linux.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 12, 2011)

What's the PC that competes with Windows and Apple?

Supercallifragilisticexpiallidocious


----------



## JasonK (Nov 12, 2011)

What word, when you say it loud enough, will always make you sound precocious?

G Perms


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 12, 2011)

What are easier than people make them out to be?

League of Legends


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 12, 2011)

LoL?

John Travolta and Scottie Pippen


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 12, 2011)

What are the names of two very unexpected people?

Friday!


----------



## cubernya (Nov 12, 2011)

What is the best day of the week (and today!)?

theZcuber


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 12, 2011)

who are you?

the moon!


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 12, 2011)

Whose shop did I buy my ZhanChi from?

Ireland.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 12, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> I don't get it at all...


 
Ya, I couldn't think of anything good. But it basically means that it was a really gay joke that doesn't make sense, okay?




Jaycee said:


> Ireland.


 
What is a European country that is known for an Irish accent?


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 12, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Whose shop did I buy my ZhanChi from?
> 
> Ireland.


 
where do i live/ was i born?

gotta get down


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 12, 2011)

What do you have to do with Friday?

Brandbestawesome


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 12, 2011)

what are you gonna say?

Mercury


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 12, 2011)

What were dead pharaoh's surrounded by.

Lagiacrus.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 12, 2011)

What is a creepy, dragon-looking creature's name?

Arigato


----------



## JasonK (Nov 12, 2011)

ありがとう？

Jack Daniel's


----------



## yoyokidify (Nov 12, 2011)

what is an alcoholic beverage often overused in epic meal time?

potato salad


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 13, 2011)

What is a salad made from potatoes called?

Fredrick


----------



## Valery101 (Nov 13, 2011)

You made a good presentation? It is very difficult but with experience you will succeed. Next time it will be even easier!

I remember my first time, terribly nervous!


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 13, 2011)

> You made a good presentation? It is very difficult but with experience you will succeed. Next time it will be even easier!
> 
> I remember my first time, terribly nervous!


^ wwwwhhhhhaaaatttt????



> Fredrick



What is a name that isn't my name?

herro how you do today


----------



## timeless (Nov 13, 2011)

what do i say to my neighbor who is asian?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPHcqnVwTJs&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Mikel (Nov 13, 2011)

Show me your moves!

a stick


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 13, 2011)

Mikel said:


> Show me your moves!
> 
> a stick


 What is sticky and brown?

nothing


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 13, 2011)

What is impossible?

Purple monkeys from hell inhabiting Mars.


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 13, 2011)

What is this blasphemy?

Ronald McDonald.


----------



## ianography (Nov 13, 2011)

Who penetrates my dreams and causes me to need expensive therapy?

A lie


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 13, 2011)

Define "cake."

"Leave your stupid comments in your pocket!"
(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu7uBD8J9Iw)


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 13, 2011)

what is a video uploaded by TheRoom2EvenRoomier ?

i accidentally a zhanchi


----------



## timeless (Nov 13, 2011)

i accidentally a ______

chicken curry rice


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 13, 2011)

I ate some___

Scissors


----------



## Sinani206 (Nov 13, 2011)

How do you cut a piece of paper?

_Inheritance_


----------



## ianography (Nov 13, 2011)

What am I not getting?

Scootaloo


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 13, 2011)

Who is a pony that's not in the mane 6?

soi


----------



## timeless (Nov 13, 2011)

whats her name?

naruto


----------



## speedex (Nov 13, 2011)

the best anime ever?

nesbitt inequality


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 13, 2011)

What is something i don't know because I'm stupid?

Nyx


----------



## timeless (Nov 14, 2011)

what my roommates nickanme?

k'naan


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 14, 2011)

Who is that?

Slippery Elm


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 15, 2011)

What may be a proper noun?

penguin explosion multiple deaths are suspected(PEMDAS)


----------



## JasonK (Nov 15, 2011)

What's a really weird way of doing BODMAS?

Creme Egg


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 15, 2011)

whats made of chocolate and filled with.... creme...?

Aaron Rodgers


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 15, 2011)

What is the name of a person?

999 999 john madden john madden aeiou aeiou holla holla get dolla i'm laughing for real right now 999 999 uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 15, 2011)

zmikecuber said:


> whats made of chocolate and filled with.... creme...?
> 
> Aaron Rodgers



The best quarterback of all time.


The Minnesota Vikings


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 15, 2011)

Okay, apparently my answer wasn't good enough. Anywho...

What team in the NFL had a disappointing season last season?

999 999 john madden john madden aeiou aeiou holla holla get dolla i'm laughing for real right now 999 999 uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Nov 15, 2011)

what is a phrase that makes me go "this is a hard one"
Nyan cat


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 15, 2011)

What was the website I linked my friend to, to which he responded "Lolno. I'm bored, not suicidal."?

69.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Nov 15, 2011)

What is a number that people seem to s****** at when pronounced?

Ten-pin bowling.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 15, 2011)

What is an extremely lame sport?

Pixel3.14 and CurlyFries


----------



## kraftcuber (Nov 16, 2011)

two random words?

cuz's house cuz bored


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 17, 2011)

kraftcuber said:


> two random words?
> 
> cuz's house cuz bored


 
I meant the two evil twins of Pixel6 and SoupFlies (lubix)

What is the condition in which my brother is at his house?

Verizon Wireless


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 18, 2011)

What is a phone company that my friend has a contract with?

King of the Hill


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 18, 2011)

What is a Game variant in Halo 3?

Nickel


----------



## JasonK (Nov 18, 2011)

What's the element between Cobalt and Copper on the periodic table?

Wikipedia


----------



## nathan3089 (Nov 18, 2011)

What is a site you can learn a lot from?

3.141592653589793238463643383279502884197169399375105820974944


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 18, 2011)

What's a circle's circumference divided by its diameter? 

~ Your face.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 18, 2011)

What's an anagram for "Cure of ay"?

驚


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 18, 2011)

According to google translate, what is "Surprising" in Japanese?

Chinese people


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 18, 2011)

What is the majority of speedcubers?

Cool hwip


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> What is the majority of speedcubers?
> 
> Cool hwip


 
What is the proper pronunciation of cool whip?

Betty Crocker.


----------



## Naillig (Nov 18, 2011)

Who's a fictional food expert?

Vampire Weekend


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 18, 2011)

What is something about vampires?

thats what she said


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 18, 2011)

Did you get it in?

Ham and cheese sammich. 

(I'm aware it's spelled "sandwich")


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 19, 2011)

What is something that a woman should get in the kitchen and make? lololollolololol so sexist

IMA FIRIN MA LAZOR


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 20, 2011)

What's a random phrase?

Snow


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Nov 20, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> What's a random phrase?
> 
> Snow


 

What is n00bcub3r firin at?
Keyboard


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 20, 2011)

What am I using right now?

That's what she said.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 20, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> What am I using right now?
> 
> That's what she said.


 
What is the most commonly used phrase of Bill Wang?

Pandora


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 20, 2011)

What is a radio thingy?

winter wrap up


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 22, 2011)

What would they call a Christmas special at Taco Bell?

A couple cases of squirt guns


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 22, 2011)

What would be a good reason to have a water gun fight?

Benjamin Harrison


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Nov 22, 2011)

Who was the 23rd president of the US?


Anopisthograph


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 22, 2011)

A word with 18 letters?

Fart lion+chocolate monkey=fart monkey OR chocolate lion


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Nov 22, 2011)

A math problem with words?


Eupatorium


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 22, 2011)

The definition of crap;

Collin Burns
(me)


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Nov 22, 2011)

Who has a cat solving an arooobiks cube as their avatar?

Itchy Cacti


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 22, 2011)

Who is the person that posted the post above me?

So many choices(season 2 episode 7?)


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 22, 2011)

What's a TV show?


That's what she said.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 22, 2011)

What is the phrase that is the subject of a bet I have? (My friend thinks I can't go a day without saying that, so I'm betting her $10 that I can go a month.)

Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 23, 2011)

Say 4 words.


_beginthread(startTimer, 0, (void*)12);


----------



## timeless (Nov 23, 2011)

whats a random C++ function?

yao ming


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 23, 2011)

Whos balls are at your head when you stand up?

Art of the Dress


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 24, 2011)

what is a song in my little pony? 


ipad



n00bcub3r said:


> Whos balls are at your head when you stand up?


 
wow.... nice question


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Nov 24, 2011)

Name something fun to smash.
November 26th, 2012


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 25, 2011)

When's a good time to travel?

Leonardo Da Pisa


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 25, 2011)

Name a person.


That's what she said.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 25, 2011)

What should thackernerd stop using as his answer in this thread?

aerobics cube


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 25, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> What should thackernerd stop using as his answer in this thread?
> 
> aerobics cube



Sorry, I just feel like laughing at something.


What's a kind of cube?


Green Bay Packers


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 25, 2011)

What's a team that plays a certain sport that I couldn't care less about? *cough* football/american rugby *cough*

pi


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

What does MeMySelfandPi like to memorize?

Handy


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 25, 2011)

What do dumb kids at my school use for a nickname for handicapped? 


South Park


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 25, 2011)

What's one of the best shows on TV right now, that got significantly better after they killed Chef off?

Didgeridoo


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 25, 2011)

What reminds me of Winnie the Pooh for some unexplainable reason?

Fermunda.


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 25, 2011)

whats the name of my pet alligator?

cube dust


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 25, 2011)

What does the Annoying Cube Fairy sprinkle on people to make them angry?

Gamete.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 25, 2011)

What do some people say instead of Damn-it?

Albus Percival Wulfric Brian Dumbledore


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Nov 25, 2011)

Who's the Headmaster of Hogwarts?

Nose Recorder


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 25, 2011)

What is a bad thing to do in the place of a face palm?

Seduction.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 25, 2011)

What is a song from Eminem?

LEAGUE OF LEGENDS


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 25, 2011)

Whats something addicting?

Fish.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 25, 2011)

What do I like to eat?


Eminem


----------



## ernie722 (Nov 25, 2011)

what is ur favorite song?

tacos


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 25, 2011)

Eminem isn't a song, he's a rapper 

What do I like to eat?

7x7


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Nov 25, 2011)

What can you dropkick?

Waterfall


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 26, 2011)

A type of chess game.

SS 6x6


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 26, 2011)

What's the newest brand of 6x6?


Facebook


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Nov 26, 2011)

What do you get when you slam someone's face with a book?

Malaysia


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Nov 26, 2011)

What country am I thinking of right now?

Texas


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 26, 2011)

What's the biggest state of the 48 states?

Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

Who has too many fanboys? (even though he deserves some)

(My one other friend who can solve a 3x3 actually said to me "I don't care about any other cuber besides Feliks")

Sick Puppies


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 26, 2011)

What is a name of an Australian band?

Laptop.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

Ickathu said:


> What is a name of an Australian band?


 
Sick Puppies is Australian?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ickathu said:


> What is a name of an Australian band?
> 
> Laptop.



.Laotp^2?

snoo


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 26, 2011)

What if I forgot how to say "snow"?

Edgar Wright.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 26, 2011)

Who is a person?(possibly)

FAIRY TAIL


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 26, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> Who is a person?(possibly)
> 
> FAIRY TAIL


Alright, come on people! At least do the research to find out who these people are...

What is something? (this is basically the same answer I'm getting)

Alright, but for reals:
How would a person with an accent say "furry tail"?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 29, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> Alright, come on people! At least do the research to find out who these people are...
> 
> What is something? (this is basically the same answer I'm getting)
> 
> ...



u forgot 2 say d next anser. o wel ill do it

anser: Jarses Larses Chinneyjarsies
question: How do I get a pickaxe first?

next answer: #include <iostream>


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 29, 2011)

What is some random programming code you can come up with off the top of your head?

Bucky Balls


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 29, 2011)

Name a 3d shape.

_beginthread(autoSave, 0, (void*)6);


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 29, 2011)

What is some seemingly random **** that Jaycee couldn't care less about?

Sierra Mist


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 29, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> What is some seemingly random **** that Jaycee couldn't care less about?
> 
> Sierra Mist



What is some seemingly random **** that ben1996123 couldn't care less about?

while(1){cout<<"lo";}


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 29, 2011)

What is some seemingly random **** that Jaycee couldn't care less about?

Macaroni and cheese


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 29, 2011)

What didn't I have for lunch today?
thackernerd


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 29, 2011)

What is the username of someone on speedsolving.com?

The Tooth Fairy


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 29, 2011)

Who never gives me any money?


Aaron Rodgers


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 29, 2011)

What person does the "discount double check" rip off?

451 degrees


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 29, 2011)

What is 7.87 radians in degrees?

yarses jarses


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 29, 2011)

BlueDevil said:


> What person does the "discount double check" rip off?


 
Funny thing is, they ripped it off from him.


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 29, 2011)

what kind of gibberish would a troll post on a forum?

ether


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 29, 2011)

BlueDevil said:


> what kind of gibberish would a troll post on a forum?
> 
> ether


I'm not a troll.

What's a word with 5 letters?

Eminem


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 29, 2011)

(i was calling ben a troll, because he posted "yarses jarses")

What's your favorite candy?

escargot


----------



## aaronb (Nov 29, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> I'm not a troll.
> 
> What's a word with 5 letters?
> 
> Eminem


 
I believe he was talking in response to lolben.

Who is a rapper whose music I dislike?

A devilishly handsome person.

Edit: Ninja'd

What is a food dish that I never want to try? (Eating live snails grosses me out)

A devilishly handsome person.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 29, 2011)

BlueDevil said:


> (i was calling ben a troll, because he posted "yarses jarses")
> 
> What's your favorite candy?
> 
> escargot



OH, sorry.

What's an 8 letter phrase?

Dayan Zhanchi
EDIT: ninja'd
What am I?
Dayan Zhanchi


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 29, 2011)

What is the only 3x3 I have aside from an unstickered, lubed-with-Vaseline Rubik's?

Las Vegas.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 29, 2011)

What city is US Nationals 2012 being held?

cubesmith


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 29, 2011)

What is that one place who no longer sells those amazing looking color change stickers that also look like they would peel off pretty easily anyway?

lolcats


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 29, 2011)

What phrase makes me think of Kirjava for some reason?

Turkey Breast


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 30, 2011)

What's a food that doesn't taste very good, but is at least tolerable...I mean, not like broccoli, but like something that's actually edible, and tastes pretty good if you dip it in ranch. You know, like a type of meat, but not chicken or beef, but like another popular meet?

Anton Yelchin


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 30, 2011)

What's an actor that was on star trek? (had to google it....)


AP US History


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> What's an actor that was on star trek? (had to google it....)
> 
> 
> AP US History



Is a ***** of a class if you have Enzmen.

My vagina


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 30, 2011)

What did one of my friends say to me at lunch today? (Long story xD)

The Bahamas.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 30, 2011)

Where do I wish I was?

Cookies


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 30, 2011)

Was ist Kekse auf Englisch?

excrement


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Where do I wish I was?
> 
> Cookies


 
I thought that was mine post you were responding to. 



ben1996123 said:


> Was ist Kekse auf Englisch?
> 
> excrement


 
What is in my mouth?

Hipsters


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 30, 2011)

emolover said:


> I thought that was mine post you were responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha that would be awesome.

What are cubers?

Bacon


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 30, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Haha that would be awesome.


 


WUT...... You do realize what he said, right?

*someone else can question his answer*


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> WUT...... You do realize what he said, right?
> 
> *someone else can question his answer*


 
Lol!

What is poopoo.

Pink thong


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 30, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> WUT...... You do realize what he said, right?
> 
> *someone else can question his answer*



I meant that would be awesome if I would have said that because it would have been funny. Not because I would actually want it to happen.  

What don't I own?

Hockey


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 30, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> WUT...... You do realize what he said, right?
> 
> *someone else can question his answer*



I meant that would be awesome if I would have said that because it would have been funny. Not because I would actually want it to happen.  

What don't I own?

Hockey


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 30, 2011)

What's a sport that's actually enjoyable to watch?

Hannibal Buress (I'm beginning to wonder why all my answers are people...)


----------



## timeless (Dec 1, 2011)

random person?

canada


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 1, 2011)

why are there 2 Russias on this map?

black people


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 1, 2011)

What group of people are all awesome?

Facebook


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 1, 2011)

What is ruining the social activity of our world?

oboes


----------



## Cuberty (Dec 1, 2011)

What is a woodwind instrument?

Awesome thread.


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 1, 2011)

This is an...

Brodie Smith (look him up on youtube if you don't know who I'm talking about).


----------



## n00bcub3r (Dec 1, 2011)

Who is someone i don't feel like looking up on youtube?

FAIRY TAIL


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 1, 2011)

What's the name of a mystical being's 5th appendage?

Carl Sagan.

EDIT: oh god so leet


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 1, 2011)

Who is possibly one of the coolest cosmologists/astronomers to ever live?

Michio Kaku.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 1, 2011)

Who is like a sciencey dude or something?

Sarsaparilla


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 1, 2011)

What root is used to make root beer?

This guy's cousin


----------



## ottozing (Dec 1, 2011)

what is something im not?

potatoes


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 1, 2011)

What did one lesbian say to the other (when discussing foodstuffs)?

Undercover Brother


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 1, 2011)

what is the value of \( e^{\ln{Undercover Brother}} \)?

hayche


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 1, 2011)

What is a video that Ben posted with a certain word in the title?

The


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 1, 2011)

What's one of the most commonly used words in English?


Eminem


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 1, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> What's one of the most commonly used words in English?
> 
> 
> Eminem


 
What artist sounds exactly like a certain candy treat?

.


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 1, 2011)

what do you end a sentence with?

french fries


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 1, 2011)

What is my favorite food?

Hell


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 2, 2011)

Where's the beef?

Toenail Moon


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 2, 2011)

What is a phrase I've never seen?

Nutella


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 2, 2011)

What is a spread that I have been putting on my waffles before school for the last three days (true story, no joke)

That's what she said.


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 2, 2011)

Just put it in there so it fits nice and tight. (I heard this in a video on youtube and I was laughing so hard. I can't remember what vid it was though.)

Math


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Dec 2, 2011)

What subject in school is analagous to the place where decimal points commit suicide and imaginary numbers come to die? 

Black people (i.e. me).


----------



## n00bcub3r (Dec 2, 2011)

Who are awesome?

FAIRY LAW


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Dec 2, 2011)

What are the true origins of the U.S. Constitution?

Deodorant.


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 2, 2011)

What should be sold in cube shops?

Asino.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 2, 2011)

What is a town in Russia?

Pikachu


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 2, 2011)

Who will never beat my Raichu?

Heart of Darkness


----------



## n00bcub3r (Dec 2, 2011)

what is something that sounds like a goth metal band?

purgatory armor


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 2, 2011)

What provides some defense?

What is love?


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 3, 2011)

What is a question people ponder?



n00bcub3r said:


> what is something that sounds like a goth metal band?


LMAO, couldn't be farther from what it actually is. 


American History X


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 3, 2011)

What is something that has put me to sleep in the corresponding class?

SNES


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 3, 2011)

Some Noobs Excessively Spam?

Seven


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 3, 2011)

What is a "lucky number"?

13


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 3, 2011)

How many cards are there of each suit in a deck of cards?

Bubble bath


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 3, 2011)

What did I take when I was 2?

Sliced turkey


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 3, 2011)

What did I take when I was 2?

Basketball


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 3, 2011)

What kind of sport is fun but not even close to as fun as hockey?


Linkin Park


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 3, 2011)

What would be listed if I was asked to list my top 10 favorite bands?

Pokemon


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> What would be listed if I was asked to list my top 10 favorite bands?
> 
> Pokemon


 
What do you have to catch all of?

Sexy pirate girl outfit


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 3, 2011)

What did I wish I was wearing one halloween? (Actually, I think it was a witch, but same difference)

Sasha Gray


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 3, 2011)

ew ew ew. who does Eminem hate?

electricity


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 3, 2011)

What is pictured in zmikecuber's avatar?

Austin Rivers


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 3, 2011)

Who played leading QB for the Los Angeles Lakers?

"Rivets! Rivets! Rivets!"


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2011)

What is a phrase I've never heard before that seems random?

Kolaal


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 3, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> Who played leading QB for the Los Angeles Lakers?


 
Are you kidding me???





ben1996123 said:


> What is a phrase I've never heard before that seems random?
> 
> Kolaal


 
What is an improper spelling of 'koala'?

Da Bears


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 4, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> What is a phrase I've never heard before that seems random?


It's from Heart of Darkness. 



BlueDevil said:


> Are you kidding me???


Lol, yes, yes I am. I was hoping someone would catch that. 



> Da Bears


What Bears?

Sophie's World


----------



## Cuberty (Dec 4, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> It's from Heart of Darkness.
> 
> 
> Lol, yes, yes I am. I was hoping someone would catch that.
> ...


 
What is Sophie in?

World Peace

On a side note, how are you guys liking this thread? If you like this thread, type in all caps.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 4, 2011)

This thread's alright. Pretty good, I'd say.

WHAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN?

Too many ambigrams here!


----------



## Thompson (Dec 5, 2011)

what

chicken butt


----------



## JyH (Dec 5, 2011)

why

chicken pie


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 5, 2011)

What is one example of a meat pie?

Slytherin


----------



## ottozing (Dec 5, 2011)

whats a word that starts with s and rhymes with liverin?

michael womack


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 5, 2011)

Who are people mean to more than he deserves it? (Oh, I know he deserves some, but not as much as he gets)

23.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 5, 2011)

What number is in the title of a movie with Jim Carey, that a lot of people say sucked, but I think was pretty good?

Prof. Pyraminx


----------



## ernie722 (Dec 5, 2011)

wat is the lastest cube redkb unboxed???

double rainbow


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 5, 2011)

what does it mean?!? ITS SO BRIGHT AND SO VIVID!!!

my face (ok yes you have an opportunity to insult me hehehe)


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 5, 2011)

What is looking rather lovely today?

Drew Barrymore


----------

